# Ebay



## JRSlawn

I was on ebay bidding on a unit that goes in the back of a pick up a 1997 I was the high bidder of and on for 2 days then highest bidder for a day then when the bid was running out the idiot waited till the last second to put in his bid I tried to place a higher bid and lost. What an a** Hole I was soo pissed was an awsome machine. Oh well had to vent    

Anyone get any new sweeping accounts yet?


----------



## Dwan

You will learn that is the way to bid. bid a small amount to get on the list if you want. but Hold your high bid till the last 30 seconds. otherwise 90% of the time you will loose.
What realy gets me is when I want something and come on to bid in the last few minutes and find out I am 15 minutes late.


----------



## Mark F

I never thought of looking on ebay for A sweeper. Dwan ;that new flat work good today? I have yet to see it on the road.


----------



## Dwan

I look on e-bay for everything, even information.
And yes it did a little work today and will do a little more tonight. The truck seems bigger then my others but I can see all 4 corners ok so I think it will work out ok.


----------



## cc2004

How do you bid on ebay, i've never done it and how is the money exchanged.
Can you trust it?


----------



## mylittlescoop

*bidding*

Hello are you registered? You must register first...
as soon as your registered you will want to go to paypal.com It is like a complete virtual bank account,you can pay directly from you bank account it is 100 percent safe. The best part about it is they will cover you if your item was not received.
Now the bidding process is like this, say you want to buy a meyers pump and its an e-60 go to the search square and type in Meyers plow pump (just an example) You see one that looks good! You read the description in its ENTIRETY look for things like shipping ect , then you say yeahhhh I want this!
Before you bid check the feedback you do this by clicking on the numbers next to the sellers name, that will take you to another page read up on this seller and see how many transactions he has made red is not good(read all the red and look for the inconsistency's) If he has 13 reds and they all say the same thing then it is time to raise your eyebrows and go to a different seller....
Before you bid check prices what may seem like a good deal is not always so after shipping) go to different websites and RESEARCH! If you find its a steal email the seller and tell him you are new and want to place a bid,ask him any questions you may have such as, How old is this, How has it been stored,ect..ect... Tell him it is your first transaction so that he can talk you through it.
Also there is so many faulty bidders you want him to know your new and are really interested...
I am a power seller on Ebay and I have nearly1,000 transactions.I can tell you that Paypal is safe but takes time to get set up so don't let is discourage you. You can pay via money order or personal check ect...You can also try bidpay that alows you to pay via western union money order without leaving your house.
My email is [email protected] if you need any help at all I will be more than happy to assist


----------



## avalancheplow

I got my tennant 240 off ebay.


----------



## mylittlescoop

*hmmm why jr?!*

Jr! Why would you do that? use auctionsniper.com! They will bid for you at the last 7 seconds..I mean think about it...He bids, she bids,...
The price goes up...
You bid her, she bids him you outbid them both, then they outbid eachother leaving you to outbid them...
Ya see? You are only jacking the bidprice up...Just wait until the final half hour if your working or can not be at the computer go to auctionsniper.com it works like a charm!
You will save hundreds that way


----------



## avalancheplow

If it were only spring I would buy this
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=3866674940&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
Just came up at the wrong time


----------



## mylittlescoop

*Eat Your Heart Out!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=26261&item=3864683577&rd=1


----------



## JRSlawn

Avalanch that was the sweeper it went for 3000.00 at the last minute. 
Oh well tonight I lost another one some how the idiot got his bid in with 10 seconds left.    :


----------



## DaHole

I never bid before the last 30 seconds. Doing so before just costs me money every time.


----------



## Chaser13114

Hammersnipe is another site that will bid for you. Its free for limited use. You sign in register as a user then add an auction. It takes about 1 min to set up a bid. The site will hold your bid until 10 secs are left in the auction then submit it for you whether your online or not. Thats how your getting beat with 10 sec left. The guy is fast asleep in his bed while your hovering over your computer. I never bid on ebay anymore. I place my highest bid on hammersnipe.com and forget about it. I get an email of the results. It must drive other bidders nuts to never see me as a bidder than bam... last few seconds I appear.


----------



## drmiller100

play all the games you want.
I look at something. Figure out that I want it.

Then I scratch my head and figure out how MUCH I want it. Would I be happy owning it for 300 bucks? Heck yes!
400, well, yeah.
500???? Nope.
450? Absolute, upper limit.

Then I bid 450. 
Until someone bids it up, it stays at the lowest price. If I bid 450, and someone else bids 450, i still get it.
that way I don't get caught up in being stupid and ego, and I don't have to sit and monitor. While the ohter guy is scratching his head at 275, time runs out, and I own it.
just bought an echo 650 for 275 bucks delivered that way. i would have been happy at 300, and i bid that high, but no one else wanted it.

one thing I did buy i was scared about. a guy 500 miles from here had an old sweepster, with a buy it now price of 500. i called, and it had all the hydraulics, and a decent main broom, but pics were AWFUL and it looked UGLY.
At 500 bucks, I would have been happy owning it, so that is what I bid. Got his address, and drove over with cash in my pocket. The unit was as described, I bought it.
I was going ot clean it up over the winter, but never got to it. Tried it last week, and it sort of worked. adjusted broom height, made skirts from innertubes, and grossed 500 bucks over the weekend with it.
I'm liking this program!
also, don't be scared of crappy pictures or descriptions. I've bought lots of stuff where son in law sold stuff for father in law. son in law really doesn't care and isn't getting a commission. father in law just knows that he has some old equipment he doesn't need, and lives in some podunk down in central idaho and no one wants it.
small purchases I paypal. Bigger stuff, and stuff i need to haul anyway, I bring cash. so far, been REALLY happy every time.


----------



## ACA Landscaping

*.*

i personally think its absolutly stupid the way people bid on ebay, seems like anything i'm interested in you always get a couple of a.holes that get into a bidding war with a couple of days left! thats why its hard to get deals on there anymore i think people just want to bid to bid like its a game. my opinion is to wait till auctions almost over then put in whatever your willing to pay! all it does is drive up prices bidding with 5 days left then people get pissed when they lose as i swope in with 15 sec left. but thats the only way to do it!


----------



## jt5019

I sit back and just keep checking on the auction untill the last minute. if the price is still in the range of what i want to pay i quick put in a bid within the last 50 seconds and i usually end up winning.


----------

